# Electricians Hammer by Estwing



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

What makes a hammer an electricians hammer? I've used a masons, straight claw, and ball peen and i can't say any one of the above was any better or worse.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> What makes a hammer an electricians hammer? I've used a masons, straight claw, and ball peen and i can't say any one of the above was any better or worse.


Indeed. I got my hammer out of the bargain bin.

I even got a 2nd one for my wife.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Indeed. I got my hammer out of the bargain bin.
> 
> I even got a 2nd one for my wife.


Hope for ur sake it wasn't a large one


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Real electricians hammer:


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> What makes a hammer an electricians hammer? I've used a masons, straight claw, and ball peen and i can't say any one of the above was any better or worse.


An electricians hammer has a long nose and a straight claw.

I thought everything was an electricians hammer though.


----------



## astrodoggie3000 (Aug 2, 2009)

What does the long nose do?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> What does the long nose do?


Makes it easier to eat ants.


----------



## someguy (Feb 3, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Real electricians hammer:


Couldn't have answered this post Amy better.


----------



## someguy (Feb 3, 2012)

Any*


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

A electricians hammer has a elongated hammer head and straight(ish) claw. I like them when hammering anything with a small lip on the edge, it gives your fingers more clearance. Other than that haven't had a need for it.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I keep a 22oz estwing in the truck but I rarely ever use it. It seems like if i do need a hammer it's a 3lb lump that I need.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

someguy said:


> Couldn't have answered this post Amy better.



Who's Amy? :laughing:


----------



## someguy (Feb 3, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Who's Amy? :laughing:


I'll let you know when I find out :laughing:


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

astrodoggie3000 said:


> What does the long nose do?


It is long from back when boxes were nailed up and not screwed.
The long nose would reach into a 1900 box to nail the back.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Flectric said:


> I have had this one hammer for many years. Its a Estwing Ee16 model electricians hammer. I don't want opinions on what other hammer I can buy, I do know my options. Thank you anyway. I am looking for help to find one so I can buy again. I looked on Estwing website and it doesn't appear to be in their selection anymore. Really makes a man feel old.
> I know there is a swap forum to post this line in, but if someone has one they want to part with in good condition, I will pay top dollar for it.


This is all you need..:thumbup:


----------



## Budman121 (Sep 15, 2011)

Harry, you might try looking at the Klein model # 807-18, very similar except fiberglass handle, just a thought.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Budman121 said:


> Harry, you might try looking at the Klein model # 807-18, very similar except fiberglass handle, just a thought.


I started out with one but the Estwing 16 will last for ever i have been using it since 1986.:thumbup:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> This is all you need..:thumbup:


X2, but i have found you have to trim the bottom grip so it will fit into the ladders better.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

Budman121 said:


> Harry, you might try looking at the Klein model # 807-18, very similar except fiberglass handle, just a thought.


i have the exact same one, except that it is branded vaughan. it is vaughan model E18F. it is made in the good 'ol USA, too.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I also like Estwing hammers. I once owned one like yours. I found little need for the extended nose.

So, I got this one:









Leave it to Estwing to re-invent the hammer. Oddly enough, I find it much easier to hit the nails and staples, with far fewer missed. Try it!


----------



## Budman121 (Sep 15, 2011)

Amazing hammer, for those transparent staples and nails!


----------



## E86N52 (Jun 10, 2018)

Here’s one of those Electrician’s hammers with the leather grip, made by Estwing. New-old-stock. Looks like it’s never been used and it’s probably 25+ years old!!

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263750698649


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

E86N52 said:


> Here’s one of those Electrician’s hammers with the leather grip, made by Estwing. New-old-stock. Looks like it’s never been used and it’s probably 25+ years old!!
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263750698649


Damn dude, this thread is 6 years old.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

E86N52 said:


> Here’s one of those Electrician’s hammers with the leather grip, made by Estwing. New-old-stock. Looks like it’s never been used and it’s probably 25+ years old!!
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263750698649


I have had one for years!

That's a crazy price.

By the way, welcome aboard!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

How did that hammer stay hidden?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Guys. Its his first post. You think maybe he is the eBay seller, he googled "eastwing electrician hammer" and found this thread and decided to sign up and post an ad here.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

E86N52 said:


> Here’s one of those Electrician’s hammers with the leather grip, made by Estwing. New-old-stock. Looks like it’s never been used and it’s probably 25+ years old!!
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263750698649


Wow. Amazing. I hope you find someone dumb enough to pay that much for a hammer.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

I bought a husky yesterday for 10bux
Lol

Im not a carpenter, it will do fine

Texting and Driving


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Its time has come and gone.

That's why Estwing no longer produces it.

It was specifically designed to drive nails through the bottom of a 4-square metallic box or some such.

This is no longer deemed efficient technique. 

Screws and impact drivers have made the hammer largely obsolete.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

With the new silica dust rules, we may see a slight resurgence of concrete nails.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

About the only thing I ever found the long-nosed electrician's hammer handy for was driving romex staples into the edge of the sill plate that sat on top of the foundation wall. The sill plate is often narrower than the foundation wall by a few inches, and the long nose reaches out over the edge of the wall better.

Klein makes a long nosed electrician's hammer, but it has a really long handle. I always had my hammer loop on the tool belt in the middle of my back, and the long handled hammers whack me in the back of my knees when I walk and it drives me nuts. I just use a regular 16oz rip hammer with a "normal" length handle.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

My favorite:










Hultafors EL Electricians Hammer

It's pretty small, has U-shaped head for driving into corners, full length handle so you can grab higher up for more precision.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I bought one of those Klein long nose electricians hammers a very long time ago, probably around 1998 when I was just starting in the trade. I used it a bit but I never really liked it. It was very heavy and the long nose didn't come in all that handy. I ended up selling it on ebay.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> I bought one of those Klein long nose electricians hammers a very long time ago, probably around 1998 when I was just starting in the trade. I used it a bit but I never really liked it. It was very heavy and the long nose didn't come in all that handy. I ended up selling it on ebay.


I have never liked the feel of fiberglass handled hammers at all, to me Estwing is always the way to go.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Rora said:


> My favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that's the same tool Tim Robbins used to break out of Shawshank!!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I have never liked the feel of fiberglass handled hammers at all, to me Estwing is always the way to go.


Estwing is the best hammer ever made, hands down.


----------



## jabantik (Jan 13, 2015)

Linemans?


----------



## KnightPower (Nov 5, 2016)

My hammer is a Bluegrass. Passed to me by my father. You should see the looks old school carpenters give me and the offers to buy it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> Estwing is the best hammer ever made, hands down.


I was given my first one in 1963 and still have it and use it often.


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

telsa said:


> Its time has come and gone.
> 
> That's why Estwing no longer produces it.
> 
> ...




As mentioned earlier, looks like Klein, Vaughan, and even still Estwing all make electrician specific hammers with the elongated neck, although none with the leather handle anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I was given my first one in 1963 and still have it and use it often.




Do you find the elongated neck better in practice than a normal hammer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jrags said:


> Do you find the elongated neck better in practice than a normal hammer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes and the smaller face diameter as well.


----------



## Telecom Jeff (Oct 9, 2018)

I have a 16oz Estwing framing hammer that I got for free as an employee reward while working at an industrial woodshop in my late teens. I was helping out at a local Scout camp during fall close-up and it got dropped in the lake by some a***ole who "borrowed" it without telling me. 2 years later, I was at the camp with a group of Scouts (this time as a Scout leader) and for fun put on a mask and dove to the lake bottom in the area it was dropped. Lo and behold, I found my Estwing! Even had my name still readable in permanent marker on the handle. Still have it and use it today. Oddly enough it's not precisely rusted, but the metal has turned dark brown/black all over, looks almost like blued steel in a gun. I occasionally get asked by curious onlookers where I'd gotten a non-shiny Estwing, I get funny looks when I tell them the secret is to leave it at the bottom of a lake for two years


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Telecom Jeff said:


> I have a 16oz Estwing framing hammer that I got for free as an employee reward while working at an industrial woodshop in my late teens. I was helping out at a local Scout camp during fall close-up and it got dropped in the lake by some a***ole who "borrowed" it without telling me. 2 years later, I was at the camp with a group of Scouts (this time as a Scout leader) and for fun put on a mask and dove to the lake bottom in the area it was dropped. Lo and behold, I found my Estwing! Even had my name still readable in permanent marker on the handle. Still have it and use it today. Oddly enough it's not precisely rusted, but the metal has turned dark brown/black all over, looks almost like blued steel in a gun. I occasionally get asked by curious onlookers where I'd gotten a non-shiny Estwing, I get funny looks when I tell them the secret is to leave it at the bottom of a lake for two years


I have one I was given in 1965, it turned dark gray-black over the years but it's still one of my favorites.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

If you don't have an Estwing hammer, you are bogus and there is no hope for you.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a Vaughn wood handle "electricians hammer" with the long neck. It is my every day use hammer and the most comfortable hammer that I have ever owned. I paid $7.50 at Harry Epstein .com. I forgot the exact web address. Their place is in Kansas City and they sell mostly tools made in the USA.


----------



## 3MTA3 (Jun 11, 2019)

If you're still looking, and interested-- there is a new-old-stock Estwing EE16S Electrician's Hammer for sale on eBay at the current time.


----------

